# Rothbury Music Festival, Rothbury MI. July 3-6



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

On July 4th weekend 2008, ROTHBURY emerges as a new American celebration. For this next generation of the rock and roll music festival, ROTHBURY sets forth as a huge party with a purpose. Hosted at the one-of-a-kind Double JJ Ranch in Rothbury, Michigan, the unique festival site offers trails, forests, fields, lakes and beachfronts, and even on-site lodging, bars and eateries. The four-day, environmentally sustainable music and camping festival promises to be an inspiring cultural assembly; one where music fans, artists and progressive thinkers gather to celebrate much more than music. 

www.rothburyfestival.com 








My company www.midwestpeeps.com is helping out with this fest and it's looking like a great weekend of great music and camping. Plus should bring much needed jobs and $ to the State as the fest grows each year!!!


----------

